# Reptile Records Sheet Download (Excel)



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all,

As you may know from a previous HELP thread of mine, I have made myself a new sheet to keep my reptile records on, as my last one was a bit all over the place....

Anyway, with a big thanks to Stewart from RDU, ive managed to get it done....

Theres alot of people on here that ask how everyone keeps their records, so for those people, and possibly anyone that wants a change from their current record keeping, here is the sheet ive made for mine......

Feel free to use it, and any comments or criticism is welcomed in this thread!

Thanks all, and i hope some of you get good use out of it......

Cheers!

Matt

PS. I have included a poll for some feedback..... Also, view in print preview mode to see all borders etc....


----------



## jasontini (Oct 12, 2008)

..hey MM, i like that spreadsheet..will be using it for all my snakes records..
Thanks for sharing...!


----------



## Waynecam1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool you saved me having to write one, Thanks very Much!

Wayne


----------



## euphorion (Oct 12, 2008)

i think it's great!


----------



## Jewly (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you've done a great job and I'm sure a lot of people will use it but I personally use Free Herp.


----------



## xycom (Oct 12, 2008)

That's awsome..!


Per


----------



## Zoltag (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks good 

Does anyone use a database for record keeping?


----------



## jaih (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks great, but why the poop date?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 12, 2008)

jaih said:


> Looks great, but why the poop date?



so you know when they last went.....

helpful if they get sick so you can keep track of bowel movements...


----------



## Sel (Oct 12, 2008)

It wont open for me =(


----------



## Hetty (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks good.

I was doing something similar without as much detail and with multiple snakes on the same spreadsheet (I think it's a bit too much hassle to have one per spread sheet, you'd need so many files!) but yeah, I lost interest after a while.


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 12, 2008)

It's good thanks


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for that!  I wouldn't know how to get parts of it to stay on the screen all the time when you scroll down, as I have very rarely used Excell. You have done all the hard work for me! I have a little note book I scribble in, so I think this will help make all the info readily available at a glance. Having the photo there is a nice touch.

Probably a dumb question, but how would you measure the length? I can't get Snakey to sit still long enough...lol :lol:, and have no hope of measuring him!  I can only guess by trying to pull him out straight next to something and measuring that (when he's relaxed).


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 12, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I was doing something similar without as much detail and with multiple snakes on the same spreadsheet (I think it's a bit too much hassle to have one per spread sheet, you'd need so many files!) but yeah, I lost interest after a while.



down the bottom left there is tabs (i have put 6 in there) you can make as many as you want! 1 file, as many snakes as you care to have.....





Slytherin said:


> Probably a dumb question, but how would you measure the length? I can't get Snakey to sit still long enough...lol :lol:, and have no hope of measuring him!  I can only guess by trying to pull him out straight next to something and measuring that (when he's relaxed).



1 way is to put them along a straight wall in your house, a hallway or something, and they will usually go right up against the wall nice and straight.....

another way is:
http://www.swadling.com.au/index.php/blake/blake-projects/herp-measure


----------



## Hetty (Oct 12, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> down the bottom left there is tabs (i have put 6 in there) you can make as many as you want! 1 file, as many snakes as you care to have.....



Ah! very clever! I am rather daft :lol:


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 12, 2008)

_"1 way is to put them along a straight wall in your house, a hallway or something, and they will usually go right up against the wall nice and straight....._

_another way is:_
_http://www.swadling.com.au/index.php/blake/blake-projects/herp-measure_"


The wall idea simple and clever...didn't think about that! Thanks.

I'm now customizing the program for Snakey, thanks Matt for a great program!!!


----------



## miley_take (Oct 12, 2008)

absolutely awesome!! I ws trying to work out how, you saved me much time and anger


----------



## Lewy (Oct 12, 2008)

MzSel said:


> It wont open for me =(


 

If u down load this free program it will work

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f4-996c-4569-b547-75edbd03aaf0&displaylang=EN

Lewy


----------



## Dave (Oct 12, 2008)

Good job, I would download but I use Free Herp


----------



## MAIA77 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks heaps, will tailor it to suit my needs as the groundwork is all set up for me to build on..


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 12, 2008)

I have saved that to my computer


Will


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 12, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> Thanks for that!  I wouldn't know how to get parts of it to stay on the screen all the time when you scroll down, as I have very rarely used Excell. You have done all the hard work for me! I have a little note book I scribble in, so I think this will help make all the info readily available at a glance. Having the photo there is a nice touch.
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but how would you measure the length? I can't get Snakey to sit still long enough...lol :lol:, and have no hope of measuring him!  I can only guess by trying to pull him out straight next to something and measuring that (when he's relaxed).


 
Ahh, many, me as one of them have this problem. Use a program called herp measure. Search it on google, or here at APS. there is instructions on it but I will give you a breif overview.
1.Lay your herp out on the grown where it is not overlapping itself.
2.Take a photo of it with some sort or unit measurement(e.g. A ruler)
3.Upload the photo to "HerpMeasure'
4.Click the unit tool and mark uit up on the units on the photo.
5.Click tghe measurement tool and slowly and carefully mark out a line alone your herp
6.Now you have a approx length of your herp.


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh and great record keeping sheet. Will use it!!!


----------



## coz666 (Oct 12, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> Probably a dumb question, but how would you measure the length? I can't get Snakey to sit still long enough...lol :lol:, and have no hope of measuring him!  I can only guess by trying to pull him out straight next to something and measuring that (when he's relaxed).


 
easiest way i have found is to use plastic coated flexible tape measure, grab your python by the neck with the tape measure in hand, slide the beginning to the tip of its head and while still holding neck slide your other hand down to the vent slowly ,
but before tape i used a peice of string in the same way and then when i got to the vent i would keep that(the string, not the vent) in my fingers and measure the length on to a tradeys tape measure.


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 12, 2008)

coz666 said:


> easiest way i have found is to use plastic coated flexible tape measure, grab your python by the neck with the tape measure in hand, slide the beginning to the tip of its head and while still holding neck slide your other hand down to the vent slowly ,
> but before tape i used a peice of string in the same way and then when i got to the vent i would keep that(the string, not the vent) in my fingers and measure the length on to a tradeys tape measure.


 
That sounds the easiest. I'll give that a go after Snakey has shed. Thanks everyone for your ideas, if one doesnt work I got lots of options!


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 12, 2008)

Far more user friendly than the method I had started using. Thank you.


----------



## coz666 (Oct 12, 2008)

funny thing that peice of string, my mrs saw me one day and asked what the hell i was doing with it
she looked at me and laughed and called me a caveman, then went and got the tape from a draw in the kitchen said that it was out of a sewing kit. she said here caveman ,look technology. 
and continued laughing.
lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 12, 2008)

I've just upgraded my records programme.Went out and purchased a new pen!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 12, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> That sounds the easiest. I'll give that a go after Snakey has shed. Thanks everyone for your ideas, if one doesnt work I got lots of options!



yeah it is the easiest for small snakes!  wait til your snakey is over 2m in length and try to hold both ends! lol


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 13, 2008)

very similar to mine. but on mine, next to the shed column, I've got whether it was a good/bad/average shed or not. gives you an idea of humidty, etc. and also whether an individual snake has a history of good or bad sheds.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 13, 2008)

That is so great,i used to just write everything down in a book,that is heaps easier,thanx for such a useful threat.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 13, 2008)

Not only do I like it Matt, It is one of the best Ive seen and I will be switching all my records to it now! Thanks for the spreadsheet mate!

FYI. If anyone wants to change the date format to the Aussie standard of day/month/year, :

Select appropriate cells or columns
R-Click, select Format Cells
On 'Numbers' tab, select 'Date'
Bottom right of that window in 'Locale(location) drop down, select English(Australian)

You can now select the aussie standard format. Even though I'm from Canada (month/day/year), I prefer the Aussie way!

Hope this wasn't stepping on yer toes Matt! Thanks again!!


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 13, 2008)

its great but there are also many great free programs u can download on the internet
for example there is HCS or Herp Care Software


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 13, 2008)

Its good, but can you really beat a database style one such as metzcal?

http://www.metzcal.com/


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 13, 2008)

akira said:


> Thanks for the spreadsheet mate!
> 
> FYI. If anyone wants to change the date format to the Aussie standard of day/month/year,
> 
> Hope this wasn't stepping on yer toes Matt! Thanks again!!



No problems at all mate, just thought i might aswell share it for people that cant or cant be bothered making their own!

As for the date thing, maybe your excel was set to that style date? mine is in australian? strange... but never mind...




Mrillusion, i tried HCS and hated it, didnt find it user friendly at all, plus it had lots of stuff i didnt need and stuff missing that i wanted....

Grimbeny, i will have a look at metzcal, ive never seen it before..... 
but i do like the practicality of a spreadsheet....




Cheers all for the kind words, and i hope i have helped alot of people!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## harleyreggie (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the Data Sheet.
I have just purchased my first snake. It is a female Diamond Python.
I used to be terrified of snakes but I have now faced my fear. She is wonderful. Fantastic to handle. I love having her.





[/IMG]


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

for those that have bigger collections of reptiles there is software programs available as well ( reptile programs ) that manage your coections in the same way as the spreedsheet posted. the software tracks everything u do and enter !


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 9, 2010)

very nice sheet will be useing yours i think mine is alot more complicatd and only lasts a mnthper animal. nicce work


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2010)

where do you get 560g sub adult mice? i want some


----------



## Snowman (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been using that spread sheet for a few years now........ Can someone please make it into an iphone app?


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 9, 2010)

looks good mate


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a pic of the one I have set up.
It works along the same lines as the OP's but with quite a bit more info....


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 9, 2010)

thanx for the spreadsheet mate....ive been just handwriting it in a notepad but now ill do it on this.....

when i copy the spreadsheet to a new sheet i cant make the top details stay still when scrolling down...is there a way of doing this?? 
any help will be great


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Wayne, to duplicate a page, right click on the tab at the bottom of the SS, and click on "move or copy". In the popup window, check the box "create a copy" and click on where you want it added. That will give you an exact duplicate with full functionality.


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jewly, do you have a copy of Free Herp as i can't find a download link online anymore If so would love to have a copy please or would the Moderators be able to put a link somewhere where others can get a copy?


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of Free Herp i could have ? please. I have both Windows and Mac's at home.

I would like to create a program preferably universal on mac, android and perhaps windoze would like it to incorperate the spreadsheet in this thread but have other tools like a print option like when it is time to hand the book in? would like this to be in one area of the program. Then in other areas a shopping list area and another area for fav. herp. weblinks would be great but also would love it customisable for the end user to suit their needs. The problem is i don't have a programing bone in my body  but thats my idea would be great for the herp community.


----------



## Trench (Oct 16, 2011)

I have found the easiest way to measure snakes is to feed them and once they have half swollowed it ( it is hard to run the string along them when they are curled around the food item and when they first start swollowing it they move around alot and if you do it too late they could get hurt by striking at the tool used to cut the string, as if they are any thing like my snakes any moving thing is food just after feeding  ) take a roll of string and run it along their body starting from the tail (I have found this to be the best place to start from) and when you get to the head cut the string (be careful that you don't get the snake and that the snake does not stike at it thinking that it is food this is why they need to have the rat/mice half way down) and then measure the string.

great sheet by the way


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 17, 2011)

Do i need this if i get geckos?


----------



## killimike (Oct 17, 2011)

69blottfilms69 said:


> Do i need this if i get geckos?



Do you *need *it? No. It may be useful however. While I could be wrong, it seems like people pay less attention to exactly when their geckos are due to shed, poop and eat as compared to snakes. Maybe because they do all three more often?


----------



## Octane (Oct 17, 2011)

*Record cage card*

I made up a cage card to use for each animal that I just put letters eg 'F' for feed, 'D' for deficate, 'B' for blue, 'S' for shed and so on. I print a second page on the back for more detailed notes. Then I just mark the record card as I go. 

the spreadsheet has two pages. I print the first page then turn the paper over and print the second page on the other side. 

It is basic and simple hope it helps.

Stuart


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 30, 2012)

I like this excel spreadsheet,but i cant do anything with it,its a read only file even thou i finally tracked down a crack for my excel.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 30, 2012)

wherever you have saved it, right click on the file, then click properties, then uncheck the read only box.


----------



## Bez84 (May 30, 2012)

Looks good, as for free herp does anyone have a working download link for it?


----------



## Kurto (May 30, 2012)

Great spreadsheet Matt! 

I used to do a similar thing on my Laptop. But now I use Numbers on my iPhone. Same sort of spread sheet as yours Matt (I would assume there is an Android equivalent). But it means I can enter the information in the herp room without having to go and sit in front of the computer!


----------



## Waterrat (May 30, 2012)

Good spreadsheet, just little complicated for me. I have a BOOK for year's cohort, containing SHEETS per each snake. Because I don't weigh food, snakes (or measure them) and I don't records poops (if you have more than one snake in an enclosure - how do you know which one pooped?), the SHEETs are less complex. My system is not better than any other, just an alternative that suits me.


----------



## goyathlay2 (May 30, 2012)

That sheet is Awesome thanks for sharing i have difficulty in doing them thanks again


----------



## Karatemarty (Jun 4, 2012)

I use Freeherp atm, like this sheet but would be a pain for a lot of animals (I have about 40), You could make a front page with links to each animal and have links on each sheet to jump around easier. I will probably custom make something using MS Access when I have time.


----------

